# Apple ID bug 2 facteurs : litige avec le support



## busterkeaton (30 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour à vous,

Je rencontre un problème lié à mon identifiant depuis l'achat d'un homepod. L'homepod nécessite d'avoir une identification à 2 facteurs et mon compte iCloud ne le permet pas !
Après de longues heures et rappels avec le support apple, ils se rendent compte que mon compte iCloud ne peut pas avoir l'id à 2 facteurs. Ils ont fait remonté aux ingénieurs US pour effectuer des tests et la réponse est négative. La solution proposée : vous devez créer un nouvel identifiant !
Je trouve ca complètement inacceptable et quand j'évoque un geste commercial pour ce problème ils répondent qu'ils en font seulement pour des problèmes spécifiques mais qu'ils vont voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire.
J'ai un abonnement iCloud 200 go et je ne vous ferai pas la liste de mes devices mais je trouve leur solution très contraignante. Mon alias @me.com est mon adresse principale  travail/personnel. Ils proposent de garder mon ancienne adresse et de passer par partage familial pour mes achats....
Meme si je change de compte et transfére toutes mes infos (pour le mail ca n'est pas possible) mon homepod avec Siri ne pourra par exemple pas lire mes mails ou autres infos liées à l'ancien compte.
Je me demande quoi à faire... déposer une plainte ? Est-ce qu'un client individuel peut faire ce genre de chose ? Faut-il passer par un avocat ? Toutes infos à ce sujet me serait utile.
Merci !
Florian


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2018)

Et pourquoi ton compte ne peut pas avoir d'identification à deux facteurs   ? Apple t'a donné une explication ?


----------



## busterkeaton (30 Juillet 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Et pourquoi ton compte ne peut pas avoir d'identification à deux facteurs   ? Apple t'a donné une explication ?


Ils disent qu’il y a un bug sur le compte et qu’ils ne peuvent rien faire.


----------



## aurique (30 Juillet 2018)

busterkeaton a dit:


> Je me demande quoi à faire... déposer une plainte ?



Euh , c'est une blague ??


----------



## busterkeaton (30 Juillet 2018)

aurique a dit:


> Euh , c'est une blague ??


Non ça veut dire que je dois faire un nouveau compte pour utiliser homepod


----------



## aurique (30 Juillet 2018)

Certes , je conçois que cela soit embêtant mais de là à porter plainte .... quel serait le motif déjà ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2018)

Franchement je comprends. Ton compte, c'est une extension de toi. C'est peut-être tous tes achats de logiciels, un nom particulier que tu as choisi, etc. 

Et puis, pourquoi ce compte particulier a un bogue et pas les autres ? Si il ya. Un bogue, c'est à Apple de régler le problème. Surtout si en plus tu payes un service qui n'est pas conforme.

Je trouve ça complètement fou comme histoire. Apple doit absolument résoudre le problème.


----------



## busterkeaton (30 Juillet 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement je comprends. Ton compte, c'est une extension de toi. C'est peut-être tous tes achats de logiciels, un nom particulier que tu as choisi, etc.
> 
> Et puis, pourquoi ce compte particulier a un bogue et pas les autres ? Si il ya. Un bogue, c'est à Apple de régler le problème. Surtout si en plus tu payes un service qui n'est pas conforme.
> 
> Je trouve ça complètement fou comme histoire. Apple doit absolument résoudre le problème.


Oui c’est complètent fou et la solution d’avoir 2 identifiants est vraiment une fausse solution.
Je ne sais pas vraiment quels sont mes droits en la matière...


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2018)

Le souci, c'est que tes droits sont très limités là-dessus, car ce cas ne s'est jamais présenté. 

Et si tu engages une procédure contre Apple, cela sera d'une part long et surtout sans garantie de succès. Si au pire, auprès de nombreuses années, Apple arrive à t'activer  l'identification a 2 facteurs, tu auras perdu du temps et de l'argent. Si Apple n'y arrive pas, tu ne seras pas plus avancé et tu auras peut-être une indemnité, mais qui ne couvrira pas ton souci.

As-tu essayé de recontacter Apple en demandant de parler à un technicien de niveau supérieur ? Au besoin, dit, calmement, que tu vas consulter ton aide juridique (même si tu n'en as pas) et éventuellement une association de consommateur. 

Voir contacter la presse. Parce que ça peut faire un beau papier, "Apple vend une enceinte qu'elle est technique incapable de mettre en service" !


----------



## busterkeaton (9 Août 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Le souci, c'est que tes droits sont très limités là-dessus, car ce cas ne s'est jamais présenté.
> 
> Et si tu engages une procédure contre Apple, cela sera d'une part long et surtout sans garantie de succès. Si au pire, auprès de nombreuses années, Apple arrive à t'activer  l'identification a 2 facteurs, tu auras perdu du temps et de l'argent. Si Apple n'y arrive pas, tu ne seras pas plus avancé et tu auras peut-être une indemnité, mais qui ne couvrira pas ton souci.
> 
> ...



Alors j'ai bien eu les seniors du support apple qui se sont occupés de mon problème.
Il en ressort que :
- mon compte a un statut particulier, comme si je travaillais chez apple mais ils ne savent pas me dire précisément. 
- ils ne peuvent pas changer le statut du compte
- l'identification à deux facteurs ne fonctionnera donc pas 
- le partage familial depuis cet identifiant non plus 

L'unique solution proposée : créer un nouvel identifiant et depuis le nouveau ouvrir un partage familial avec l'ancien pour que je puisse avoir accès à mes achats, apps et stockage 200 go de l'ancien 

Dédommagement commercial : 3 mois de forfait iCloud offert.

Je trouve la solution proposée très contraignante, ce n'est pas une solution mais un contournement de problème qui ne va pas me rendre la vie facile du tout.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour avoir du poids dans ma cause. Vous pensez que j'écris à MacG ou 9to5mac ou autre ? J'ouvre un fil sur reddit pour vois s'il y a d'autres personnes dans mon cas ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2018)

OK, je comprends mieux maintenant. Ton statut en tant qu'ancien d'Apple est différent et comporte des restrictions liées. 

Bon, ce qui est étrange, c'est que Apple ne peut pas changer ça et j'estime que la compagnie aurait dû te prévenir avant, car cela te met dans la m...de au niveau de tes anciens achats maintenant.

Le problème, c'est que je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais faire, vu qu'aucune des solutions proposées n'est intéressante pour toi.


----------



## busterkeaton (9 Août 2018)

Oui et surtout je n'ai jamais travaillé chez apple !


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2018)

Ah OK, c'est encore pire du coup.

Là, je ne vois pas quoi faire à part contacter les médias et éventuellement Tim Cook directement sur son adresse Apple en lui disant que tu regrettes de ne pas pouvoir acheter un de ses produits à cause de ce souci d'identifiant  : tcook@apple.com


----------



## Macounette (15 Août 2018)

Utiliser twitter est aussi efficace lorsqu'on a des problèmes un peu "chevelus". Le handle @apple est assez réactif. Et mettre @Tim_Cook en copie ça peut aider


----------



## busterkeaton (2 Septembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Utiliser twitter est aussi efficace lorsqu'on a des problèmes un peu "chevelus". Le handle @apple est assez réactif. Et mettre @Tim_Cook en copie ça peut aider


Cool merci pour vos réponses j'ai écris à Dear Tim par mail et j'ai fais un tweet. Par contre n'étant pas un tweetos avertis je me demandais si je ne devais pas rajouter quelques hashtags... ?
Voici :
Bought a great HomePod @Apple but it is not possible to set it up as my account is not allowed to have a 2 factor identification. @AppleSupport can't tell me why and ask me to create a new account to avoid the problem.  Is there no other solution @tim_cook ? Really ?


----------



## ty971 (27 Novembre 2018)

Salut,

Désolé de réveiller le sujet mais je rencontre actuellement le même problème. j'ai du attendre 4 jours pour avoir "l'autorisation" de faire une demande d'identification à deux facteurs.
j'ai la possibilité de l'activer maintenant mais quand j'essaie ils me disent que mon compte ne peut pas activer l'identification à deux facteur. 

Finalement quelles ont été les suites de ton affaire ? Car personnellement je commence à trouver ça terriblement pénible.


----------



## guill_lyon (12 Décembre 2018)

C'est assez incroyable comme situation et je te rejoins sur le fait que créer un second identifiant n'est absolument pas une bonne solution.
Question : as-tu essayé de l'activer à partir d'un appareil (iPhone, iPad ou Mac) avec une version récente du logiciel ET ton compte configuré avec l'adresse @icloud.com ? Ton compte est ancien visiblement et le problème provient probablement de là. Peut être qu'en étant connecté avec l'identifiant @icloud.com cela pourrait "tromper" le système


----------

